# Smoked Moose roast



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

Last week, I had decided I wanted to try smoking a moose roast. Set it out to de-frost on Wed, and by Friday night it was ready to season. I seasoned it with some Spade L beef seasoning, Famous daves rib roast and garlic powder. Locked it in tupperwear until Sunday.










Threw in some boneless ribs with it just incase the roast didnt turn out










Anyways, turned the bradley on high, and with the cold temps outside, I dont think it ever got above 190 degrees. 3 hours later, I pulled both from the smoker. My plan was to take the moose roast, and inject it with au jus and put it in a tin pan with the au jus and let it steam for a bit longer. I checked the IT, and it was at exactly 140 degrees. Not knowing what I was doing, I decided to slice it open to see what it looked like.



















PERFECT!!!! Since it was nowhere near time to eat and the ribs still had a ways to go in the oven, I decided to put the roast back in my bradley in a tin pan covered with tin foil,with the au jus in it as well. I let it go for another 3 hours with the smoke off, and not letting the temp in the smoker get above 150 degrees. I can honestly say this was the best meat ive ever eaten. Tasted exactly like prime rib, except it was better than any prime rib ive ever had!!!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Woo Hoo! Looks great, moose is not easy to smoke. Man, those Bradleys are good smokers.

Do you get on the Bradley BBQ forum? One of, if not the best BBQ forums.

This could be the recipe of the month for January.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> This could be the recipe of the month for January.


Yes! that looks like it would melt in your mouth.. :EAT:


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

Thanks guys, it was definately good stuff.

Goob, I really like the Bradley site. They have some awesome guys on there and some even awesomer (is that a word :O•-: ) recipes and ideas on there. I LOVE my bradley smoker also. Ive tried the different types, and even had one of the Traegers that costs twice as much as the Bradley, and the bradley worked the best and it was the easiest to use. I also like using the pucks instead of the chips or pellets on other smokers. Put your meat in, set the temp and your done until its ready.

I found some baby back ribs on sale yesterday, so they are going in the smoker here in about an hour. Baby backs are my specialty in that thing and ive PeRfeCtEd them :EAT: :EAT: . It might sound dumb but I actually get excited whenever I smoke something.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

STEVO said:


> Thanks guys, it was definately good stuff.
> 
> Goob, I really like the Bradley site. They have some awesome guys on there and some even awesomer (is that a word :O•-: ) recipes and ideas on there. I LOVE my bradley smoker also. Ive tried the different types, and even had one of the Traegers that costs twice as much as the Bradley, and the bradley worked the best and it was the easiest to use. I also like using the pucks instead of the chips or pellets on other smokers. Put your meat in, set the temp and your done until its ready.
> 
> I found some baby back ribs on sale yesterday, so they are going in the smoker here in about an hour. Baby backs are my specialty in that thing and ive PeRfeCtEd them :EAT: :EAT: . It might sound dumb but I actually get excited whenever I smoke something.


Cool, my brother is smoking pucker....uh I mean a Bradley guy; uses pucks. Next time you get on the Bradley site, look up the old "wyogoob".

OK, we are waiting for a rib post now.


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

That looks awesome. I'm pretty hungry now!


----------

